# Shore Power Not Working...



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey all...it's been a while since I've been here but now I've got an issue. It's not a huge issue, but it's one that's bugging me and I want to fix it. Here goes...when I'm plugged in at a camp site to 30amp, everything works fine. But when I connect at my house it trips the GFI on the outlet at the house. I have tried multiple houses and multiple cords/adapters. Here's what I found tonite though. When I open the panel up there are 6 circuit breakers on the breaker panel. I can turn on any combination of them and it will work as long as the C/B labeled CONVERTER isn't turned on. Once I flip that C/B it trips the GFI on the house. Soooo, I looked into it a little deeper. Coming out of THAT breaker are two wires...one goes down to the board on the converter and another one has one of those orange electrical wiring "twist-caps" on in splicing it into a wire going out to somewhere unbeknownst to me. On the left there are 6 holes with groups of wires going into and out of the power panel, to include the main power cable. This ORANGE twisted wire is going out the bottom left hole. When I remove the orange twist-cap and apply power all works just fine. So can anyone tell me what the spliced wire is going to and what could be causing the GFI to be tripped? I know this is hard to trouble-shoot without seeing it, but any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a guess that the mystry wire might be pinched or cut such that it is grounding somewhere - hence causing the "ground fault". Try pulling it a bit to see if you can move it any. That might be enough to move the "break" from whee its grounding out. If that works, then you probably ought to trace that wire back to find the break and repair it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It sounds like you and I are having the exact same problem...

"Pop Goes The Breaker"

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have had the same problem, on an intermittent basis with my Outback. Works fine on a campground 30A, or even a non-GFI home circuit, but on the GFI circuit in my garage, it trips... sometimes... but not always. Very strange! I have not been able to track mine down yet, but will check the panel wires next time it's home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I know on our '06 Roo, the converter and most of the wall recepticals are on the same breaker. I would bet the unknown wire goes to the wall plugs. With the breaker off, or the wire disconnected, I would check the plugs to see if they are dead. If they are, I would start troubleshooting from there.  Don't forget the outside plug while checking/troubleshooting.


----------



## AKF150LARIAT4X4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I disconnected the wire and turned on shore power. That wire that is causing the GFI to trip, powers 4 wall outlets...two in the bedroom, one under the dinette and one at the aft left of the trailer. I opened all four of them and didn't see anything odd. I guess my next step is to get my electrician buddy over here to start shooting wires and really pin point this thing. Thanks for the input on the outside outlet too, I never would have checked that. I'll keep you posted.

Hey keeper18, was the a shot below the belt for not having an Outback?? I actually wanted an Outback BAD when I was in the market, but the prices in Alaska are outrageous!! So when I came upon this Springdale for 10-15K less than an Outback was gonna cost me, I couldn't pass it up. But hey, it IS a Keystone though!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I suspect that the GFI fault is due to a staple or screw into the outlet wiring. Must still be very high resistance but be very careful. If it does not show up with the 30 amp breaker it may actually result in a fire. Leave the outlets disconnected no matter what your power source is until you isolate and repair the fault.


----------

